# Electrical Issues



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Need some help pretty quick. Hopefully I can provide enough info for someone to tackle this one.

Back in May I had my convertor replaced, when I picked up the RV it went straight to storage (I know mistake #1). This weekend was the first chance I had to pull it out and get it ready for our 2 week trip starting this Thursday.

Prior to the above maint, everything worked great. I had my battery charging in the garage the whole time and it is only 1 year old.

2005 25RSS
The problem, with trailer plugged in:
Monitor panel (elect/fresh/black/grey) does not work
A/C does not work (no power at all)
Fridge does not work

Microwave does work
Outlets do work
Side slide works
When I turned on the water pump, it worked
When I turned on the water heater, light on monitor panel came on.

I did a quick check this morning prior to work and reset all the c/breakers. I have not checked any fuses yet.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. As I mention, we are leaving in a few days and really would like everything to work. 
Side note* I have not had one single problem with this rv (except a c/board on the fridge) in the 3 years I have had it.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I would start with the fuses and keep your fingers crossed. It almost sounds like half of the panel is out? I don't know much about electrical so I am just guessing.

Good luck!

Steve


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

With the power disconnected, check that all the connections within the breaker box are tight. There have been severasl members report loose connections.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, definitely check the connections. Disconnect both the battery and the shore power and pull the inverter. I would go ahead and pull the connections, one-by-one, check them for corrosion and fix if necessary, then reconnect the wire in it's appropriate place. Be methodical and don't pull a couple at a time. I would inspect the connections on the back of the panel as well. This is the "Single-Point-of-Failure" for this type problem.

Reverie


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Start with the two 40 amp fuses. If those are ok there should be a red light next to any bad fuse in the panel. If those are ok i agree with everyone else there is probably a losse wire you have to chase down.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

All,
Thanks for the help and the tips.

I looked back thru the older posts and found a few other items to check. Low and behold, I had blown a fuse on the invertor. Only problem was that I could not see the fuse until I removed the invetor.

Of course now I was curious as to what caused it. After about ten minutes of checking wire connections, I found one that was not even finger tight. My guess is it caused the short. Tightened everything down, put in a new fuse and now everything wrks as advertised.

Thank again


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you got it fixed!
Have a great time on your trip








Where are you headed??


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Glad it was an easy fix. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Have a great trip, (don't forget to take some extra fuses just in case).

Carl


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats on chasing it down !! Have a good trip!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can attest to the fact that you will probably be back inside there tightening again. My microwave has quit twice in the year I've had the trailer. Both times, tightening connections and wiggling the breakers around has fixed the problem.

Basically, we have a small house that goes bouncing down the road every few weeks, and sometimes for thousands of miles at a time. It's not surprising that a few things wiggle loose and need tightening now and again.

But this never happened in our Coleman Pop-up in 25,000+ miles, over seven seasons (equipped with fridge, furnace, A/C, water pump, water heater, and A/C outlets inside and out). So I guess the panels that Keystone use must be a bit more prone to the connections loosening than the panels that Fleetwood uses. Yeah, there are more connections and a few more fuses and breakers, but the principles are the same.

I love my Outback, but I sure wish that Keystone would not be so concerned about saving a nickel here and a nickel there. I don't mind paying a little bit more if it means that these pesky sort of headaches would not persist.

Mike


----------

